# Which Haydn Trio is this from?



## abutteredbagel (Sep 2, 2021)

I've been searching through all of Haydn's piano trios and could not find this melody. Is this a piano trio or a string trio? Does anybody know where this is from?

Thanks.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Could it be from a baryton trio?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It could also be from an early string trio, it could be from a Pleyel piano trio attributed to Haydn (there are 2-3 of them), it could be from one of the pieces called "concertini" in Hob:XIV. Just pointers, I didn't recognize it, so I don't think it is from one of the piano trios as the OP also didn't find it there.


----------

